# Walton's Glen / Adventure Outdoors



## Gatlin7097 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Great!!!!*

Glad to have you boys back!!!!!! I'll definately be there! Can't wait to see the new indoor range!:darkbeer:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Shot there the weekend before Bedford man what a great set. 
With all new Mckenzies it was like shooting a national shoot.:darkbeer:
Great practice I will be back down there again.


----------



## fatboyarcher (Jun 9, 2007)

*Waltons glenn*

One of the best courses around. Mike a good guy to deal with!


----------



## true archer (Jun 3, 2009)

*just what i know*

i heard that they cheated another archer out of the building and then they cheated another guy out of the work that made it what it is today!!!! i dont think i want to support a shop that does that kinda things to other archers!!! at least bass and bucks is a stright forward shop they might not be the nicest guys but you wont be supportting a group that has to steal to get were they are!!!!!!!


----------



## true archer (Jun 3, 2009)

*just what i know*

i heard that they cheated another archer out of the building and then they cheated another guy out of the work that made it what it is today!!!! i dont think i want to support a shop that does that kinda things to other archers!!! at least bass and bucks is a stright forward shop they might not be the nicest guys but you wont be supportting a group that has to steal to get were they are!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabepro (May 23, 2009)

*sorry 4 the wrong info u were given*



true archer said:


> i heard that they cheated another archer out of the building and then they cheated another guy out of the work that made it what it is today!!!! i dont think i want to support a shop that does that kinda things to other archers!!! at least bass and bucks is a stright forward shop they might not be the nicest guys but you wont be supportting a group that has to steal to get were they are!!!!!!!


To set the record straight for those of you who are unaware, no one was cheated out of anything. The person who previously owned the buildings, STILL owns the buildings. It isn't possible to steal something you already own! I'm sure that unfounded accusations and the rumors will not be appreciated. This forum is intended for archers to discuss "archery related topics" and not to talk negatively about other people.


----------



## wannabepro (May 23, 2009)

*sorry 4 the wrong info u were given*



true archer said:


> i heard that they cheated another archer out of the building and then they cheated another guy out of the work that made it what it is today!!!! i dont think i want to support a shop that does that kinda things to other archers!!! at least bass and bucks is a stright forward shop they might not be the nicest guys but you wont be supportting a group that has to steal to get were they are!!!!!!!


To set the record straight for those of you who are unaware, no one was cheated out of anything. The person who previously owned the buildings, STILL owns the buildings. It isn't possible to steal something you already own! I'm sure that unfounded accusations and the rumors will not be appreciated. This forum is intended for archers to discuss "archery related topics" and not to talk negatively about other people.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

Set a good one Mike we are coming down Sat. for our pre Erie butt kicking.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

Is your outdoor 3-d set up every weekend??


----------



## wannabepro (May 23, 2009)

*open*

yes we are open ever weekend we have the range open wed. thru sun. every week


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

shot there yesterday had a blast one heck of a challenging course. Nice job guys


----------



## robinhood11x (Jan 26, 2004)

*great course*

I shot this past weekend had fun .
The course is looking better every time . The hot dogs where good Mike thanks for being the grill MAN !!!
It was tuff but fair !!


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I see your open wed. thru sunday but I wanted to know what hours and if its ok to come in the mornings like on wed. or thursday. (to shoot the course) ?


----------



## robinhood11x (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes they are open at like 9:00 am to 3 or 4pm wed thru friday then 7:00 am to 6 pm on weekends .
Hope that helps you out a little ,if you haven't shot there its a nice attmisphere.


----------



## drop-tine260 (Mar 2, 2008)

*post*

Mike is a good guy maybe TRU Archer is not on the same shooting level as Mike thats why he is putting him down must be a BASS AND BUCK BOY we are here to support are fellow archers and their shops NOT BASH them I will shoot at MIKE'S he sets one of the best courses in INDIANA


----------

